# Anyone recognise this 60 or 70's western roping saddle or it's brand?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, a few years ago I got this classic saddle. I've been wanting to find out as much as I can about it. It's a 16 or 17 inch seat, and has a production number as well as a brand on one of the leg flaps. The brand is very hard to read though, all I've been able to make out so far is 'western saddlery' written across the top. Also it has a W picture as the brand. Also when you sit in the saddle, it's not like roping saddles of today, it's like riding on a cushion. Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest, it hasn't had a saddle cover on in a while, so I had to do my best to brush off all the dust with soft horse brushes.... Sometime soon I am going to clean and oil it though, maybe then I'll be able to make out more on it. The production number is 1650. Any info on the saddle or brand would be greatly appreciated, thanks 
By the way, I love this saddle so much, I will NEVER sell it in a million years, because it also has sentimental value to me. I don't care that it's well worth over $1,000 as is lol. And I am going to take the best possible care of it[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I can also get more photos if anyone needs em


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

. I've seen the W before andby racking my brains I'm wondering if it was made by Great West Saddlery. If you look closely there's a saddle embossed in the W. The buckstitching became popular in the late 60's to gussy it up a bit. The was about the beginning of the pie crust cantle. I'll best it's heavy with it's rawhide covered tree and thick leather. The way to meas. the seat is the bottom of the horn to the inside top edge of the cantle. 17" seats weren't around then except for custom. One great aspect of cleaning a western saddle is the entire thing doesn't have to be done all at once. As long as you clean the entire piece of leather you can pick and chose which to do first. Now I am seeing Westerm Saddlery which I didn't when I first looked.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> . I've seen the W before andby racking my brains I'm wondering if it was made by Great West Saddlery. If you look closely there's a saddle embossed in the W. The buckstitching became popular in the late 60's to gussy it up a bit. The was about the beginning of the pie crust cantle. I'll best it's heavy with it's rawhide covered tree and thick leather. The way to meas. the seat is the bottom of the horn to the inside top edge of the cantle. 17" seats weren't around then except for custom. One great aspect of cleaning a western saddle is the entire thing doesn't have to be done all at once. As long as you clean the entire piece of leather you can pick and chose which to do first. Now I am seeing Westerm Saddlery which I didn't when I first looked.


Sorry, for a LONG time I sorta lost this thread... Then by chance a few mins ago i found it on google lol. do u know what company runs the W with a saddle in it? I looked at Great West saddlery but couldn't find a matching brand :/
My saddle's production number is 1650. And it's got a Belvin Buckle on it


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't know. I have a VERY similar saddle that not marked. After askin around online and then asking a saddlery, have come to the conclusion mine was likely made on a ranch or small town saddle builder. Yours being marked at least gives ya something to work with. Wish I could be more help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Phly said:


> I don't know. I have a VERY similar saddle that not marked. After askin around online and then asking a saddlery, have come to the conclusion mine was likely made on a ranch or small town saddle builder. Yours being marked at least gives ya something to work with. Wish I could be more help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you 
And yeah.. but so far nadda


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh my god I just found this!!!!! It clearly has a W, a saddle, and says 'Western Saddlery', and says it's located in Winnipeg! YAY!!!! Now to find the maker in winnipeg...
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTYwWDcyMA==/$(KGrHqR,!oQFBZ707,CPBQq1hwR0w!~~48_79.JPG


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

.. That lead me nowhere :/


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

It seems you already have all the answers to your question?

The manufacturer is "Western Saddlery" and the brand name is "Big W"

Check this listing out: 15" Big w Western Saddlery Buckstitched Western Horse Parade Saddle w Taps | eBay

Are you looking for something more?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

With a quick Google search, I found another thread (on another forum) that said they think the company was bought out by Big Horn


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I lived in Winnipeg and there was only the retailer Birt's Saddlery who carried various brands, the most common being Western Rawhide (Winnipeg). Their logo as always been Western Rawhide. Calgary at one time had numerous saddlemakers employed by various shops and if memory serves me right Great West was one of them.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, thank you. And actually yeah, I want to find the company so I can contact them and possibly find out some background info on the saddle. I'd also like to find out what line exactly it is.. I mean, like how Billy Cook and Tex Tan have many different saddles for one specific discipline.. I'd like to find out what specific saddle mine is and maybe how many were made, and to get the year it was actually made and an estimated value on it


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I lived in Winnipeg and there was only the retailer Birt's Saddlery who carried various brands, the most common being Western Rawhide (Winnipeg). Their logo as always been Western Rawhide. Calgary at one time had numerous saddlemakers employed by various shops and if memory serves me right Great West was one of them.


Oh okay. Well I did look into Great West, and that is not the company :/


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

As I mentioned before, the manufacturer is Western Saddlery, the brand is "Big W", and it seems to have been bought out by Big Horn. So you'd have to contact Big Horn to find something out, since the company isn't around any longer.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ooooooooooooh okay. Thank you very much 
I just found this saddle, looks a lot like mine 
Big W Buckstitched Stock Saddle 013 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry to bump this up, but wanted to give an update on my saddle. I haven't really found out anything new. Except that the number 1650 could stand for the seat size, which would make it 16"... Im still searching


----------

